# أرجو المساعدة في مواقع للبحوث pappers عن اللدونة وتشكيل الصاج



## عمار باقر سالم (2 أغسطس 2008)

أريد مواقع لبحوث وأطاريح عن Homogenous deformation of sheet metal forming (Flanging) of engineering plasticity وذلك لعملي الحالي في هذا البحث تخصص إنتاج فرع قوالب وعدد ومطلوب مني بحث أصيل عن الموضوع لترقيتي العلمية فأرجو المساعدة 
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر على هذا العمل الرائع البديع


----------



## يونس فاخر (2 أغسطس 2008)

في الرابط التالي ثلاث بحوث في اللدونة والتشكيل لقوالب الصاج ومنها تستطيع معرفة المجلات العلمية ومواقع البحوث :
http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/989a31942/Dies.rar


----------



## mnci (2 أغسطس 2008)

اضافة على الابحاث التى ذكرها اخى الحبيب يونس مجموعة اخرى من الابحاث هنا
carsnology


----------

